# Now this is a big spider!!!



## Jake the Snake (Dec 16, 2007)

G'day everyone,

I was coming home from a xmas party last night and as we approached our drive way there was a beautiful woma python on the road, I got to have a quick look at him before he went down the storm water drain, then as I get to my front door there is the biggest spider I have seen for some time to greet me.:shock:

Have a look at the photo and tell me what you think it is.

Regards,

Jake the Snake


----------



## scorps (Dec 16, 2007)

i wanna move near you hahaah see wild womas


----------



## Vala (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks my bird eating tarantula lol


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 16, 2007)

well.... its big.... and a spider....
lol i would have had a heart attack if that thing appeared. no clue as to what it is though.
: )


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 16, 2007)

I think it is too big for poor Monie's liking.

Simone.


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 16, 2007)

Male Theraphosid of some sort. Aussie tarantula......


----------



## Armand (Dec 16, 2007)

awsome.. i hanvn't heard of many people seeing wild womas before.. and that is a bird eaing spider.. probs better NOT to touch it lol.. i learnt that the hard way with a huntsman


----------



## Magpie (Dec 16, 2007)

Big male Tarrantula out looking for girls.
Has your wet season started yet? We often see them once the wet hits. Not that big though.


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 16, 2007)

How good would that be, to see a wild woma. You are very lucky!


----------



## hornet (Dec 16, 2007)

possibly a phlogius sp. Definatly a male. if you can catch it please let me know. i know someone who would be very keen on it.


----------



## Rediah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think u need to sweep ur doorstep. :lol:


----------



## Sean#1 (Dec 16, 2007)

i would be more inpressed at the wild woma


----------



## Mark Newton (Dec 17, 2007)

Most likely *Selenocosmia stirlingi*

http://www.thedailylink.com/australiantarantulas/species/stirlingi.html

Cheers


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 17, 2007)

eww, my doorstep would need more than sweeping if i found that thing sitting there!!

i'd be more impressed with pics of the wild woma too!


----------



## hornet (Dec 17, 2007)

Mark Newton said:


> Most likely *Selenocosmia stirlingi*
> 
> http://www.thedailylink.com/australiantarantulas/species/stirlingi.html
> 
> Cheers



The name Selenocosmia isnt use for any aussie t's anymore. Stirlingi is now Selenotholus stirlingi nut that isnt a stirlingi. Its a Selenotholus sp pretty sure its the undescribed sp that steve is working on at the moment.


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 17, 2007)

Step on it. I'm sorry, I sound as bad as the ppl that say "good snakes are dead snakes" but I am not a spider person. They freak me out, I will never get use to them. Would love to see the woma though.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 17, 2007)

Woah that thing is a beauty. Steve Nunn would ID it very well. Try sending the photo to him?


----------



## hornet (Dec 17, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Woah that thing is a beauty. Steve Nunn would ID it very well. Try sending the photo to him?



somehow i dont think he will id it. I think this is the undescribed NT selenotholus he is trying to get


----------



## tooben (Dec 17, 2007)

great looking spider.lucky you.


----------



## Mark Newton (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL...everyone is the expert taxonomist. 

I'll reiterate....LOOKS like _stirlingi_, whateva the genera has been changed to by the cladists. Sister clade...sister species...put it under the microscope, study at least 100 individuals, run some electrophoretic and DNA tests and then create your own species base on your own subjective analysis. It's a Theraphosid, that much I'm sure of.


----------

